# Photo Tag



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Has anyone started one of these games yet? I'm importing this from another forum I frequent. Someone posts a photo that they took of an object, and the first person to go take a photo of the same or similar object gets to post an object of their own. The only rules are that it can't be a person, and you can't re-use old photos.

The last prompt from the other forum was "an outdoor table", so I'll start with that. 










Tag, you're it. Somebody go find a table.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

so it has to be the table> not a door or a bush?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

The tag was "outdoor table", so yes, it definitely needs to involve a table.


----------

